# Starting to eliminate



## Merrlin (May 30, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just a quick question. I have ibs-c diagnosed almost two months ago and I suffer from pain and gas constantly. I'm looking at trigger foods and have started a diary so I'm seeing things that are a possible trigger.

Have you guys started eliminating foods from your diet without the help of a dietician/nutritionist or anyone?

If so could I get some tips as to what you did and how you found your trigger foods 

Thanks! Mel


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried Aglaee Jacob's elimination diet.


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Mel,

I know you asked about eliminating foods without the help of a dietitian, but I thought I'd chime in anyway (lol).

I'm a dietitian and I specialize in customized anti-inflammatory elimination diets. The reason why working with the right dietitian who utilizes the appropriate tools and blood testing is so important is because there are tons of things that you may never pick up on without help.

I've had clients whose symptoms were triggered by things like salicylates, sulfites, solanine, tyramine, and other chemicals (naturally occurring or added) commonly found in foods, as well as foods that are commonly considered as "healthy" (even foods that are typically "safe" according to other one-size-fits-all elimination diets, such as FODMAPs).

The testing that I use tests blood against 150 different foods and chemicals, so it really does take so much of the guesswork out of the equation. With the help of testing, not only have I been able to help clients navigate appropriate food choices, but we were also able to pinpoint which of their non-food items were also contributing to symptoms (based on the chemicals in those products that they were found to be sensitive to) - these are things like personal care items (toothpaste, mouthwash, etc), supplements, and others (I've had tons of clients sensitive to specific food dyes, fillers, and other components in the very medications that were supposed to be helping them with their health conditions!).

The protocol that I use with the testing is also very important (there's a specific process that is designed to help reduce the most amount of inflammation in the least amount of time, allowing symptoms to subside as quickly as possible). One of the major benefits of the process that I use (aside from quick symptom relief) is the fact that the strict elimination phase is really minimized and folks are able to expand their diet relatively quickly (compared to other elimination diets) - this minimizes the risk of developing nutrient deficiencies AND further sensitivities to the foods that were previously "safe" (the more frequently you are exposed to the same foods, the more at risk you are of developing sensitivities/symptoms to them). I also help my clients figure out what caused the sensitivities to develop in the first place (there are TONS of possible causes) - if the cause was never identified, sensitivities will likely continue to develop to more and more foods over time (making life pretty miserable!).

I've had clients who came to me after trying it on their own with other elimination diets for YEARS and didn't see much improvement. It was a lot of time that was taken away from them that they'll never get back (not to mention tons of money they wasted on other things they tried on their own that weren't helpful).

I know that finances can be an issue for a lot of people (which is why many try the DIY route), but if you think about it, if you're able to find relief pretty quickly (and be able to reduce/eliminate certain meds, supplements, or even countless specialist visits because they're no longer necessary), isn't it worth it (both from a quality of life perspective and, in the long run, financially as well)?

Sorry for the novel, lol (you can probably tell I'm pretty passionate about this).


----------



## Merrlin (May 30, 2015)

Jaumeb- I've never heard of that diet before I'll have to look into it. I'm pretty much guessing here haha.

Mandynic- it's great to see someone so passionate  financially it isn't an issue. I wasn't sure which way I wanted to go but if I can find a dietician in my area like you I think it would help me! Thanks for your help


----------



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

The low fodmap diet does wonders for me! My worst triggers are onion and garlic, but wheat's brutal too. The rest I can handle in small doses. I have a bunch a recipes

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/FODMAPS/comments/2qlkv9
 if you're interested in trying it!

Note: my triggers can take up to 2 days to affect me, though it's usually around 8 hours.


----------



## Merrlin (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Kate those recipes are awesome  I like the idea of base recipes and mix and match with my good foods 

I'm finding trigger foods slowly like lactose. Milk is iffy but yoghurt I absolutely cannot have it gives me a burning stomach and ice cream gave me diarrhoea which I never get. I haven't figured out if it's taking a while to affect me or if it's immediate. After I eat I get horrible belly pains but the constipation goes on for days. It's getting worse D:


----------

